# Santa Cruz de Magan



## pmrita (Jul 24, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a website where I can locate information for the 3 day Santa Cruz de Magan Fiesta held in May in Fuente del Conde near Iznajar

All I can find is the date 1-3 May.

Many thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, after some hunting on Google I have tracked down the programme for 2008! I don't expect it will be much different.

fiestas.htm


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, after some hunting on Google I have tracked down the programme for 2008! I don't expect it will be much different.
> 
> fiestas.htm


that's all I could find too

our local ayuntamiento produces leaflets a few weeks before each fiesta - they probably do there too


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's all I could find too
> 
> our local ayuntamiento produces leaflets a few weeks before each fiesta - they probably do there too


Weeks???? You´re lucky! Ours come out a couple of days before ... and you read about things in the local paper a week after they happened.

We usually have the Fiesta de San Jorge around St George's Day, 23 April (he is our patron saint too) but because that coincides with Easter this year, they will have to move it. However nobody is quite sure yet when it will be ...

Personally I think they should combine them and have the penitents and Nazarenos alongside the bull-run and the open-air disco.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Weeks???? You´re lucky! Ours come out a couple of days before ... and you read about things in the local paper a week after they happened.
> 
> We usually have the Fiesta de San Jorge around St George's Day, 23 April (he is our patron saint too) but because that coincides with Easter this year, they will have to move it. However nobody is quite sure yet when it will be ...
> 
> Personally I think they should combine them and have the penitents and Nazarenos alongside the bull-run and the open-air disco.


OMG I can just imagine that

yes, 2-3 weeks before a fiesta leaflets are available - & info is even on the Ayunta website


----------



## pmrita (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all your help !

Regards


----------

